# One today!



## twins_daddy

A year a go today all this started:

https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/508775-premmie-twins.html

A year old today :happydance:

Will give a full update with some pics later.


----------



## 25weeker

Happy birthday Aimee & Ethan :happydance:


----------



## EmSmith1980

Happy 1st birthday. xx


----------



## toothfairyx

Happy birthday!! x


----------



## vermeil

wow! Crazy how time flies... Happy birthday little Aimee & Ethan!! Welcome to the world :hugs:


----------



## twins_daddy

Thanks for the replies. Been hectic at work and home so still not had chance to look at the photo's I took at their Christening a few week a go and their first birthday party on Saturday. Small update though:

Ethan is HUGE. Not been to the HV for ages so not weighed him (will take my postage scaled home over xmas though) but he must be heading for 30lb now. He's well into his 18mnth - 2 yrs clothes and is taller than many nearly twice his age. It's not really his height that surprises people, it's his build, he's one solid little bugger! Health wise he's been absolutely fine. He does have an eczema, particularly on his face but we do have that under control. Personality wise he's typical boy; lazy, quite clingy and generally easy going. He's been crawling and standing for a while now but we've yet to catch him trying to take steps.

Aimee, well what a little star. Still small but cute as a button. Not a single issue health wise (touch wood). She's very very active and only stops when she sleeps. Not interested in cuddles really, hates things getting in her way and got quite a temper on her (like her mum). She's been crawling and cruising for ages and is now taking tentative first steps. She'll happily take a bottle herself and helps herself to cups with juice in. Her development is quite amazing compared to her brother; she's putting shapes in toys, opening and closing doors (obviously not those fully closed!), stacking blocks etc etc. 

Considering what they went through, particularly Aimee, it's truly amazing how well they are doing and I hope gives some hope to those who read this forum.


----------



## twins_daddy

Pic taken a couple of weeks a go.

https://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab10/cjm-chorley/Personal/AEbirthdaypic_sm.jpg


----------

